# Teil aus einem Bild ausschneiden und transparent anzeigen



## Campeao (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe bei dem angehängten Bild die beiden Gesichter bereits ausradiert. Diese Bereiche sollen nun aber transparent sein, so dass ich andere Gesichter dahinterlegen kann.
Wie mache ich das?
Herzlichen Dank.
Markus


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
die Ebene auf der dein Bild liegt darf keine Hintergrundebene sein. Wenn dem so ist mach ein Doppelklick auf diese.
Hinter deine Ebene legst du nun die Gesicher die du hier angezeigt werden sollen.
Um effektiv in Photoshop zu arbeiten solltest du dir das Maskieren von Ebenen mal im Handbuch anschauen. Damit ist es möglich die Gesichter zu entfernen ohne das diese gelöscht werden.

Viele Grüße

PS: Außerdem solltest du mal das Antialising bzw. für deine Pinselspitze eine weiche Kante verwenden dann bekommst du nicht solche Treppen am Rand deiner weißen Fläche.


----------

